# Yenmar 2220



## dodgewade (Nov 12, 2006)

My neghbor's Yenmar stopped moving. Engine runs fine, just stopped pulling. Any clues, anyone?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome wade! What type of transmission does it have?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Pto still operate? Hi/lo shifter engaged good?


----------



## dodgewade (Nov 12, 2006)

PTO still works, everything seems to be in gear good.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Does the 3 point lift work ok? Reason I ask is because you have a powershift transmission. It has a hydraulic pump that locks clutches in the transmission. If your suction screen is stopped up your pump may not be working. Is your transmission fluid level ok and what does the fluid look like? Clean?


----------



## dodgewade (Nov 12, 2006)

No hydraulics work, fluid looks good and clean. Fluid level ok, no change with level running or not.


----------



## dodgewade (Nov 12, 2006)

Fluid level doesn't change if its running or not.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

dodgewade said:


> No hydraulics work, fluid looks good and clean. Fluid level ok, no change with level running or not.


"No hydraulics work" I am unsure about this. Are you saying the hydraulics do or don't work?


----------



## dodgewade (Nov 12, 2006)

No hydraulics.
Nothing concerning hydraulics work.
Thanks,


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Pretty sure your 2220 has a spin on transmission fluid filter. Should be on the right side down low around the rear of the engine. You also have a transmission suction screen in the transmission. I believe you need to change the spin on filter, drain the transmission and pull and clean the suction strainer. I believe the suction strainer will be your main problem because the power shift pump doesn't pull through the spin on filter, just the suction screen. Your transmission will hold around 5 gallons so be ready when you pull the plug. I am not sure about the location of the 2220 suction screen but I think it is on the left side on the transmission just opposite where the suction line goes into the transmission. There will be a 3 bolt flange (triangular). It will be down low on the transmission.


----------



## dodgewade (Nov 12, 2006)

The suction strainer was plugged up, very bad. Cleaning changing the spin-on filter tomorrow night. Thanks for the help.

The seal around the PTO shaft leaks a little. Is this a major job to change? It appears it is installed from the inside, like the rear cover must come off to change? Where could I get a break down or a picture of this? Any hints to make this easy?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't have access to a 2220 parts drawing so I don't know about the pto seal. Pretty sure the correct seal is Yanmar 194130-26350 which is 42mm x 60mm x 10mm. If you measure your opening and it is 60mm (2,362") then you can pry it out and replace it. Could be a snap ring on the outside of it. I have not manual so I don't know.


----------

